# Muhle Sar vs Muhle Nautic Timer.



## raveen (Sep 1, 2012)

Have been looking to get my first Muhle. Torn between these two models. Nautic Timer - no more in production so need to hunt down in secondary market.
SAR have get good reviews and in production. Have anyone owned both models?
Any comments are welcome as it will be helpful for me to make a decision.

Best regards
raveen


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Have an SAR on bracelet (and rubber)....love it....could be used to drive in nails...








- - - Updated - - -

X2


----------



## makapuchi (Aug 11, 2018)

I prefer the SAR


----------



## Only (Apr 28, 2017)

raveen said:


> Have been looking to get my first Muhle. Torn between these two models. Nautic Timer - no more in production so need to hunt down in secondary market.
> SAR have get good reviews and in production. Have anyone owned both models?
> Any comments are welcome as it will be helpful for me to make a decision.
> 
> ...


I would go to the Nautic timer just for the durability of the steel bezel rather than the rubber one


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Only said:


> I would go to the Nautic timer just for the durability of the steel bezel rather than the rubber one


Interesting reply, The Nautic Timer has been discontinued some time ago. Anyway, member „raveen“ might have come to a decission 4 years ago.


----------



## Only (Apr 28, 2017)

StufflerMike said:


> Interesting reply, The Nautic Timer has been discontinued some time ago. Anyway, member „raveen“ might have come to a decission 4 yesrs ago.



We can get the Nautic timer as a used one 😉 
Still an iconic watch though.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Had the SAR. It gets my vote. A great watch, IMHO.


----------

